# wireless router



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am pretty irritated. I bought a wireless router brand new less than a year ago. For the past few weeks it has stopped working periodically and now won't work at all. It will power up and go through its test- but does not seem to know when to stop testing. Last time it took 2 days to stop testing and finally work. Then my power blipped off for about 30 seconds and that was 4 days ago- the damn test light has blinked ever since. I know it was not a power surge that took it out- I have it hooked up to an excellent surge protector along with my computer, printer and sattelitte modem (the modem and cables even plugs into it). None of those are having any issues. Can someone give me some suggestions on a quality router that is inexpensive? Hubby is out of work and can't really afford a top of the liner. This one is a Zyxel Prestige 334W.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe most routers have a warranty of about 3yrs. Perhaps you can "borrow" a wired router to get you though while the Zyxel is in for repair. 

Also, before sending the Zyxel in for repair, you may want to try :

- resetting the router back to "factory default" settings, and then setting it back up as if it were new
- checking the Zyxel website to determine if there is newer "firmware" available
- if Zyxel has a 1-800 tech support line, give it a try


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If that doesn't work, I personally prefer either Belkin or Linksys (soon to be Cisco). Belkin because they last, Linksys because they're so easy to use.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We had a Linksys that we purchased from Office Max. It stopped working on all but one connection (wireless and 3 wired connections dead) after just a few months. Office Max gave us a full refund and stated that they are getting a lot of Linksys returns/refunds. We bought a DLink unit to replace it and it worked perfectly until a few months ago. First, it would loose connections at random times until you powered it off and back on. Then it would do that at almost the same time every week (every Sunday afternoon). Then, the wired connection to the Xbox 360 stopped working. Then, another connection stopped working. Before deciding to replace it again (this one is about 2 years old), I went through all of the router settings, changed some settings on/off, etc. and basically put it all back where it had been. Everything has come back on and so far is working fine. It is up to date on firmware so maybe just one setting somehow got corrupted and that changing of settings cleared the problem. Check through your router settings to see it you can actually communicate with it and to see if you find anything set incorrectly.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I cannot communicate with it on my computer- for some reason I cannot access numbered addresses since soon after I set up the router. Can't figure out why. I will have my son try to do it with his though. Thanks for the tips. I will update what I try these things.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

You may want to try setting the computer (with it's antennae) "really" close to the wireless router base station. When you mention that it is "testing" for a long time, the wireless router is actually trying to "lock" onto a signal (or find your wireless signal). If it doesn't find "lock" it just keeps trying (and trying, and trying).

Walls can help block the wireless signal strength. It seems that sometimes any radio way lessen signal strength (signal strength can change throughout the day).


----------

